# My brain hurts



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

=(... *Puts a box a pity on the table*... please add your pity to the box... I'll be greatful towards all donations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine does too, big time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

HEy this is "mine" pity box!! *grabs box and hugs it* if you want pity make your own thread =P


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> HEy this is "mine" pity box!! *grabs box and hugs it* if you want pity make your own thread =P


this is a robbery!!!!! give me the pity box *points a gun at you*


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm already in a square of Anti-bullet Glass with air vents and shower, bath , toliet, garnder (for food) which have UAV lights to grow em... and then I have mirror glass so I can see out but you can see in... although I have a sign on the outside which is sheilded (so you can blow it up or take it) saying "please put pity in pity box" which is in a two way bullet proof glass chamber. So you're gun isn't gonna hurt "Turns auto guns on ya" post the pity which you've already got in my box please or i'll whoop your ass =P


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I allways think that "pity" for someone is patronising to them as is feeling sorry for them.I dont feel sorry for anyone nor pity anyone because I know that if they wish to they can change their lifes,they have that potential and im not going to under estimate anyones capabilitys ever.Pity is an unskillful thing,it degrades someone and does nothing useful for them.However empaphising with their suffering and feeling motrivated to DO something about it rather than pitying them is more useful.

posts that in your pity box. 

Spirit.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm already in a square of Anti-bullet Glass with air vents and shower, bath , toliet, garnder (for food) which have UAV lights to grow em... and then I have mirror glass so I can see out but you can see in... although I have a sign on the outside which is sheilded (so you can blow it up or take it) saying "please put pity in pity box" which is in a two way bullet proof glass chamber. So you're gun isn't gonna hurt "Turns auto guns on ya" post the pity which you've already got in my box please or i'll whoop your ass =P


yeah well take that *staels sign and runs for dear life*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

I want pity now for having my wisdom teeth out earlier,im traumatised :shock: ....little buggers didnt wanna come out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

MY PIYT THREAD :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Have a heart man...i was terified..


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww spirit...here *gives big hug and pokes tongue out at darren!* lol...naaaa i'm kiding darren, here is a hug for your pitty box...*squeeeeze!*...oh wait, i can't make it fit! lol


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I want pity now for having my wisdom teeth out earlier,im traumatised :shock: ....little buggers didnt wanna come out.


fuck one of my wisdom teeth is coming in and theres not enough room for it so it hurts 24/7.


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Me too!...both my top ones are coming through - hurts don't it?! lol

Oh wait...i feel another hug coming now....*hugs antisocial*......*cough....sorry mate! lol


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

blank said:


> Me too!...both my top ones are coming through - hurts don't it?! lol
> 
> Oh wait...i feel another hug coming now....*hugs antisocial*......*cough....sorry mate! lol


awww thanks, and yeah it hurts like a bitch


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Have a heart man...i was terified..


I don't care in "this" thread... i'll care in another you make up to moan about your own stuff... this is my moanin/bitchin thread :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

blank said:


> Aww spirit...here *gives big hug and pokes tongue out at darren!* lol...naaaa i'm kiding darren, here is a hug for your pitty box...*squeeeeze!*...oh wait, i can't make it fit! lol


*Opens the glass door (which no one can see or get into to recieve your hug)*... )Hugs while squeeeezin your butt( :mrgreen: Nice firm butt you got there! *Spanks it*... *Runs and hides in his glass house while smirkin*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine are nearly all the way though... although I still get food stick in them... which after a while gives you a rotten food taste "yum"


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Mine are nearly all the way though... although I still get food stick in them... which after a while gives you a rotten food taste "yum"


Well i was gonna let you have a little kiss as well as the whole butt squeezin thing...but maybe not!.....jokin! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

*Uses mouth wash* :mrgreen: <Check that tegs out!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*pokes boobs*


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh fuck tonight hurts


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> What oh what will we do with most of you??? :shock: Well at least it's in off topic ya' weirdos!!! :lol:
> 
> Comment on the wisdom teeth...GET THEM OUT!!! Sorry you're probably hurting Spirit but at least it's over.  I waited too long and was in so much pain. All four came through and because I waited the roots wrapped around my nerves and I couldn't find a specialist to take mine out, they were all too scared of a lawsuit because I was a "high risk" patient...apparently there was about a 75% chance that I could lose function of my lower jaw or have major nerve damage. Luckily I found a great surgeon who wasn't worried and suffered no after effects. Point is if you wait too long you could be making it more complicated. Not worth the pain or potential problems, just get put under and wake up with them gone. Oh and you get to lose weight if you want cause you'll be on liquids for quite a while. 8)


are you fucking serious? o my god i think ima get em pulled asap. do they put you under anesthetics while they do it?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

oh thank god i thought i was goin to lose the abiluty to move m jaw. about the anesthetics, i read a post on here about some guy who had it and his dp went away afterwards, but ive also heard of people waking up during surgeries and not being able to move or speak so theyre pretty much just laying there watching themselves get worked on.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got mine out a few years ago. It was a piece of cake. They gave me laughing gas (nitrous oxide) and when I woke up I felt high as ever it was great). Then they give you so many pain killers you don't feel anything and it only takes.....i would say 4-8 days til your better 12 tops. Piece of cake plus the drugs they give you are fun  Not that I'm a druggie (if spirit reads this).


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I got mine out a few years ago. It was a piece of cake. They gave me laughing gas (nitrous oxide) and when I woke up I felt high as ever it was great). Then they give you so many pain killers you don't feel anything and it only takes.....i would say 4-8 days til your better 12 tops. Piece of cake plus the drugs they give you are fun  Not that I'm a druggie (if spirit reads this).


hahaha yay drugs!! now im looking forward to getgting them out


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I want a complain... my tread has been totally hijack *cries*... I want every member to be banned... lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> What oh what will we do with most of you??? :shock: Well at least it's in off topic ya' weirdos!!! :lol:
> 
> Comment on the wisdom teeth...GET THEM OUT!!! Sorry you're probably hurting Spirit but at least it's over.  I waited too long and was in so much pain. All four came through and because I waited the roots wrapped around my nerves and I couldn't find a specialist to take mine out, they were all too scared of a lawsuit because I was a "high risk" patient...apparently there was about a 75% chance that I could lose function of my lower jaw or have major nerve damage. Luckily I found a great surgeon who wasn't worried and suffered no after effects. Point is if you wait too long you could be making it more complicated. Not worth the pain or potential problems, just get put under and wake up with them gone. Oh and you get to lose weight if you want cause you'll be on liquids for quite a while. 8)


Actually its not over ,I put it off to long also and kept getting constant toothache.I had to have them out in hospital by a specialist also because the dentist refused..root extractions are risky,i really left it to long.I had it done under local anesethetic because I have an issue with "control" well not having control really,so wouldnt accept a general because of somthing that happened in my past....Its not over yet I still have to have two more out-not wisdoms though. :? in hosptital again...Now wenesday I woke up looking like a football and still do...just been to the doctors and turns out the dentist gave me an infection so im in agony,swollen and quite frankly had enough.

Oh well.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Cloverstone,I am going home back to bed real soon-seriously im like a total zombie.

This is a note to cirtain people here[not cloverstone]
I also just dont want to be around on the forum at the moment to much when alot of people are very being immature and negetive and then draging me into it as "their freind".I might be your freind but I wont be used as your freind "in toe" against other members and I respect clairethecat as much as I respect the rest of you but honestly youre all being as bad as each other....Yes she was negetive ,now so are you lot .[of course im refering to the suicide sticky thread]I love you but I wont be pulled into this matter AGAIN,i made that mistake last time.Ill do my own thing-you do yours.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

My throat, back and ankles all hurt now  *Puts pity box on the table next to me tissue box*... please be kind to me 

*Holds arms out to receive cuddles*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

if I was in the UK id put some oxy in your donation box and it would take away that pain and make you feel euphoric. keep on keepin on darrin man. :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Holds arms out to receive cuddles*


SSSSSSQQEEEeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeee(((((((((((((((( :shock: )))))))))))))))))

Hey Kenny,man you wanna get done for drug pushing now .. [JOKE] .. dont hit me im joking!...Chillax ! .i know you cant get done for oxy related stuff i think..........i just hope she looks after you.....-
pokes head out from top of wine bottle- :shock: ....pull up a chair and have a drink with me...i think im gonna get drunk tonight,tommorow,the next day,the next day...moi? a hypocrite,...... i dont think so. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been on WOW too long today =*(.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

What is WOW? Daz


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Dont cry..the pixies want Quacky luv...see


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Never had a foursome before, although i'm up for it.


----------

